

Learn How to use Algolint - algolint
http://www.algolint.com/how-to-use

======
kolev
Why I can't pick my username on signup? Why assume my email ID is what I want
as my username?! This is a pretty bad anti-pattern!

~~~
algolint
We will take it, we thought why to bother all users, at the time of signup,
User who want to use it forward will take his username, that's why we made it
optional. But we will work on it and make it better, any other suggestion?

~~~
kolev
I changed my username, but the URL changed, but it kept showing the old one
and is giving some errors like "cannot load files", etc.

